# Have an LMO can I get my work permit on entry?



## garethdavies (Jan 3, 2013)

Once I have the LMO approved can I simply enter Canada and get my work permit on entry? I have the job offer and police clearances. I am working with global visas and they are saying I cannot do this and I must submit in Pretoria and thus wait a few weeks. Could anyone confirm?


----------



## smurf08 (Jul 19, 2012)

garethdavies said:


> Once I have the LMO approved can I simply enter Canada and get my work permit on entry? I have the job offer and police clearances. I am working with global visas and they are saying I cannot do this and I must submit in Pretoria and thus wait a few weeks. Could anyone confirm?


I was wanting to know the same, but apparently you can if you have the LMO and the job offer but we also needed AIT approval which we got! Ill let you know on the 12th when we land


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

garethdavies said:


> Once I have the LMO approved can I simply enter Canada and get my work permit on entry? I have the job offer and police clearances. I am working with global visas and they are saying I cannot do this and I must submit in Pretoria and thus wait a few weeks. Could anyone confirm?


If your documentation is in order then yes you may get your TWP at POE. Now, SA is a country requiring a visa for visiting Canada so you may be unable to buy an airline ticket without one.


----------



## garethdavies (Jan 3, 2013)

No purchasing the plane ticket isn't a problem. When I've gone on holiday there before I've bought the ticket first and then submitted for a temporary residence visa - I think they need to see evidence that you'll leave. But how that will work now with my work permit I'm not sure.

@smurf08 - Yes please let me know how it goes when you get into the country - I'd really appreciate that.


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello, 
I have spoken about this before on the site regarding the LMO. I have received a positive LMO and we fly out on the 31st of January. I guess a little apprehension is creeping in regarding obtaining the TWP at Toronto airport. Is it obvious where we need to go in order to obtain the TWP for me and an open TWP for my wife.
With the two kids I want to try and ensure as smooth a transition as possible. Will I be pointed in the right direction as I pass through customs or do I need to go somewhere myself? Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


kenm73 said:


> Hello,
> I have spoken about this before on the site regarding the LMO. I have received a positive LMO and we fly out on the 31st of January. I guess a little apprehension is creeping in regarding obtaining the TWP at Toronto airport. Is it obvious where we need to go in order to obtain the TWP for me and an open TWP for my wife.
> With the two kids I want to try and ensure as smooth a transition as possible. Will I be pointed in the right direction as I pass through customs or do I need to go somewhere myself? Any help would be great thanks.


If I may: calm down! 

Before you leave home, make sure to have proper relevant documentation for you and the family. Since you are going to apply for work permits (WP) have the fees ready. $150.00 ea.

Once you arrive at Pearson International Airport, you will be directed in the right direction. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

it is a simple process,if you have another flight after landing they will rush u throught.we came with 4 kids from wexford.where are ye heading to


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

thank you. heading to Newfoundland


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I may: calm down!
> 
> ...


I'm all Calm I need to keep everyone else calm by having the correct and relevant information going through the airport. Thanks a million for the advice though it is much appreciated.


----------



## firstchoice (May 30, 2012)

garethdavies said:


> No purchasing the plane ticket isn't a problem. When I've gone on holiday there before I've bought the ticket first and then submitted for a temporary residence visa - I think they need to see evidence that you'll leave. But how that will work now with my work permit I'm not sure.
> 
> @smurf08 - Yes please let me know how it goes when you get into the country - I'd really appreciate that.


Sorry, but if you need a Temporary Resident Visa (TRV) e.g. when travelling on a South African passport, you cannot obtain a work permit at the Port of Entry.

Persons who are visa-exempt and who do not need a medical can apply at a Port of Entry. That is another possible issue in your case - since you are coming to Canada for more than 6 months you may need a medical, depending on where you have been living.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

firstchoice is correct, if you require a TRV to enter the country you cannot apply for your TWP at POE.


----------



## smurf08 (Jul 19, 2012)

Just thought I would update you guys!
We landed at Calgary on the 12th Jan at we got our work permits within 20 mins!  
All they need was the job offer, LMO and Dave's and his AIT approval. It cost us $300
As they give me a open work permit as well. Kids got study visa's and that was that!!
They didn't even want our goods to follow as she said it all goes through the work visa. 

Ursula x


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to your new life in Canada.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

smurf08 said:


> Just thought I would update you guys!
> We landed at Calgary on the 12th Jan at we got our work permits within 20 mins!
> All they need was the job offer, LMO and Dave's and his AIT approval. It cost us $300
> As they give me a open work permit as well. Kids got study visa's and that was that!!
> ...


Congrats!

However, Brits and Irish are visa exempt and do not need a Temporary Resident Visa to come to Canada, for South Africans it's different.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


smurf08 said:


> Just thought I would update you guys!
> We landed at Calgary on the 12th Jan at we got our work permits within 20 mins!
> All they need was the job offer, LMO and Dave's and his AIT approval. It cost us $300
> As they give me a open work permit as well. Kids got study visa's and that was that!!
> ...


Welcome to Alberta! Enjoy the heatwave.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## MCLO101521 (Nov 4, 2012)

smurf08 said:


> Just thought I would update you guys!
> We landed at Calgary on the 12th Jan at we got our work permits within 20 mins!
> All they need was the job offer, LMO and Dave's and his AIT approval. It cost us $300
> As they give me a open work permit as well. Kids got study visa's and that was that!!
> ...


I was wondering if you could tell me how long the AIT took. We have the LMO and just sent the paperwork to the Ed monton branch. Are you from SA? Didn't you need some sort of Visa? We are from SA and if there is any way we can get the work permit at the point of entry it would save a lot of time.


----------



## MCLO101521 (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry. Just saw the mention that you were from the UK. Looks like we'll go the long way . Enjoy the new country. We can't wait to come over as well!


----------



## smurf08 (Jul 19, 2012)

MCLO101521 said:


> I was wondering if you could tell me how long the AIT took. We have the LMO and just sent the paperwork to the Ed monton branch.
> 
> Our Ait took 3 months but it can be sooner, ours went through Edmonton as well.
> Good luck
> ...


----------



## jamesandkim (Jan 22, 2013)

Can I ask what AIT and LMO stands for?


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

jamesandkim said:


> Can I ask what AIT and LMO stands for?


Apprenticeship and Industry Training and Labour Market Opinion for the position I have secured in Canada I needed a Labour Market Opinion which basically means that there is not a suitable available Canadian candidate for the position.


----------



## jamesandkim (Jan 22, 2013)

Ah great, thanks for that, I understand better now


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

kenm73 said:


> Hello,
> I have spoken about this before on the site regarding the LMO. I have received a positive LMO and we fly out on the 31st of January. I guess a little apprehension is creeping in regarding obtaining the TWP at Toronto airport. Is it obvious where we need to go in order to obtain the TWP for me and an open TWP for my wife.
> With the two kids I want to try and ensure as smooth a transition as possible. Will I be pointed in the right direction as I pass through customs or do I need to go somewhere myself? Any help would be great thanks.


hello,

We are due to fly out on Thursday morning, all our paperwork is in order to obtain my TWP at Toronto and an open work permit for my wife and family. However, my wife's mother has been admitted to hospital this morning and I do not think now my wife and children will travel with me on Thursday. 
Does anyone know the repercussions of us travelling separately and can she obtain her work permit with me already having entered Canada. 
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kenm73 said:


> hello,
> 
> We are due to fly out on Thursday morning, all our paperwork is in order to obtain my TWP at Toronto and an open work permit for my wife and family. However, my wife's mother has been admitted to hospital this morning and I do not think now my wife and children will travel with me on Thursday.
> Does anyone know the repercussions of us travelling separately and can she obtain her work permit with me already having entered Canada.
> Thanks


Yes she can. She must present a copy of your valid work permit and prove that you are already working in Canada.


----------



## Aylisha123 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Ait*



kenm73 said:


> Apprenticeship and Industry Training and Labour Market Opinion for the position I have secured in Canada I needed a Labour Market Opinion which basically means that there is not a suitable available Canadian candidate for the position.


Hi in my husband is waiting on LMO applied December. HOw long did it take you to get and how do you get AIT. First I heard of AIT. He is a cabinetmaker would he need to get. He was also going to bring documentation to Toronto airport and apply for work permit. Did you have any problems at airport? Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Aylisha123 said:


> Hi in my husband is waiting on LMO applied December. HOw long did it take you to get and how do you get AIT. First I heard of AIT. He is a cabinetmaker would he need to get. He was also going to bring documentation to Toronto airport and apply for work permit. Did you have any problems at airport? Any information would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I didn't need a AIT for the job that I was offered but the LMO took about 3 months. Once I had the LMO, letter of Offer, police clearance immigration was so stress free it was unbelievable. 
Just let the immigration office know that you are looking for a TWP (temporary work permit) and if you are shipping stuff over with a freight forwarder have the box ticked on the form they give you on the plane. You will be directed to the officer that will process the documentation, pay the money and it is unbelievable how stress free it is. I would bet my life on it that if it was Ireland I was moving to it would never in a million years be as pain free.
once you get the TWP you will be directed towards customs with your forms (you should have an inventory of stuff that you shipped yourself with a valuation on it. customs stamp another form and give it to you and you then present it when you items arrive in Canada.
We just arrived last Friday and already settling in nicely. Good luck.


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks for all your advice. You realy made my life a whole lot simpler coming through Toronto. I hope people appreciate the resource that you are on this site.


----------



## Aylisha123 (Aug 21, 2012)

*No LMO*




kenm73 said:


> I didn't need a AIT for the job that I was offered but the LMO took about 3 months. Once I had the LMO, letter of Offer, police clearance immigration was so stress free it was unbelievable.
> Just let the immigration office know that you are looking for a TWP (temporary work permit) and if you are shipping stuff over with a freight forwarder have the box ticked on the form they give you on the plane. You will be directed to the officer that will process the documentation, pay the money and it is unbelievable how stress free it is. I would bet my life on it that if it was Ireland I was moving to it would never in a million years be as pain free.
> once you get the TWP you will be directed towards customs with your forms (you should have an inventory of stuff that you shipped yourself with a valuation on it. customs stamp another form and give it to you and you then present it when you items arrive in Canada.
> We just arrived last Friday and already settling in nicely. Good luck.


Thanks for the info unfortunatley since I posted you the employer had word that the LMO has been declined so back to the drawing board! How did you find your employer? Work was seasonal Decking company so they would not give LMO. Glad you are settling in cant wait to get out of here!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Aylisha123 said:


> Thanks for the info unfortunatley since I posted you the employer had word that the LMO has been declined so back to the drawing board! How did you find your employer? Work was seasonal Decking company so they would not give LMO. Glad you are settling in cant wait to get out of here!


What sort of work does your husband do?


----------



## Aylisha123 (Aug 21, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> What sort of work does your husband do?


He is a Cabinet Maker. Worked in kitchen business for last 20 years! He was production manager for one of the largest kitchen manufacturers in Ireland. He then went on to start his own business manufacturing & fitting kitchens & bedroom units. Unfortunately recession has hit bad and no work available in Ireland.


----------



## ducko07 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Any advice*

i have a job offer with lmo but my employer wants me to enter canada through the usa as opposed to flying directly to canada, what should i do??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ducko07 said:


> i have a job offer with lmo but my employer wants me to enter canada through the usa as opposed to flying directly to canada, what should i do??


I'm sorry but this doesn't make sense. What is the employer's reasons for this requirement.


----------



## ducko07 (Aug 10, 2013)

I dont know! Because it is agricultural work the visa application process seems to take a long time when applying through the London Embassy. As the work is pretty at the minute he wanted to get me out as quickly as possible and this is the reason. The work is in winnipeg. Can i just fly into winnipeg and apply for a work permit on entry to canada if i have the job contract and positive LMO??


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

ducko07 said:


> I dont know! Because it is agricultural work the visa application process seems to take a long time when applying through the London Embassy. As the work is pretty at the minute he wanted to get me out as quickly as possible and this is the reason. The work is in winnipeg. Can i just fly into winnipeg and apply for a work permit on entry to canada if i have the job contract and positive LMO??


Yes you can, but, I'd be highly suspicious of the employer and his intentions as he as asking you to take a particularly unusual step by requesting entry via the USA. Either there is something he doesn't understand about LMO/TWP or something is rotten in Denmark... I'd suss that out first. If you get to Canada and something happens with the employer/employment, you cannot work for anyone else without securing another LMO.


----------



## AlexCar (Aug 19, 2013)

I was waiting to read an answer to the original question in the thread. I have a very similar situation, I already got a positive LMO and the job offer for a job in Vancouver, Im from Mexico and would like to apply for the work permit (and my wife's open work permit) at the vancouver airport, I know that I should be visitors visa exempt in order to do that, and we mexicans do need a visa to Canada, but I have a student visa (and permit) valid through August 30, do you think I would be able to apply at the POE with that Visa still valid or do I need to apply in my country and wait a month or more (with the strike) to get an answer?


----------



## ducko07 (Aug 10, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> I'm sorry but this doesn't make sense. What is the employer's reasons for this requirement.


Hey I got into canada with no problems except one, as I flew into the states from ireland I had to get an esta visitor visa so I have an entry stamp for the usa but when I crossed the border the next day the usa authorities informed that I cannot get an exit stamp at a land border. Have you any suggestions how I can get an exit stamp so somewhere down the line I dont get refused entry to the usa.?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Some countries, Canada included, do not track exits from its borders. I suspect the USA is the same.


----------



## Ethel429 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Lmo*

Hi my employer post an ad in Canada for a nanny. How long will it take to have a LMO. Im here in Taiwan and planning to go back in the Philippines next year March. Would it be easier for me if i wait for my LMO in the Philippines. Thank you for your time reading my message. 
Regards,
Ethel


----------

